# Beef Shoulder Smoke



## hawgheaven (Sep 8, 2007)

I just nabbed a 7 lb beef shoulder, I figured I'd make this part of my weekend smoke. Anyone ever do one of these and if so, any suggestions? I figure it would be similar to smoking a pork shoulder...?

Thanks for any input, never done one of these before!


----------



## dirty ole phil (Sep 8, 2007)

I did one a couple of weeks ago and did it the same as I would for pulled pork.  Long and slow and sause after.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 8, 2007)

The shoulder is resting in the fridge, rubbed with Jeff's rub. I've been bouncing around to pull it or slice it... I'm kinda leaning toward pulling for sammies, so I'm thinking about cooking at 240, get the internal temp up to around 160 or so and foil for the duration until it reaches the 200 range.

In addition, I have a 2lb JD sausage chub to make into a customized Scottish fatty... and of course, ABT s are on the menu... stay tuned.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

Drool meter is a runnin!


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 8, 2007)

I prefer pulled meat my self, slicens for steaks. lets see some pics!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 10, 2007)

All I can say is, yesterday's smoke was *AWESOME*... !!!!

As I mentioned before, I rubbed the shoulder with Jeff's rub and let it sit overnight in the fridge. I fired up the smoker with lump and hickory, got it up to 240, then grated the beast, spritzing every hour or so with my apple juice/Old Grand-Dad mixture. I foiled it at 170, added some more spritz mixture, let it get to 200 internal, then removed it from the grates. It sat for a bit, then I pulled it for sammies. I mixed in some of my *Carolina style finishing sauce* http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=7691 and called it supper. Also on the menu were *Goody Girl Championship* *Potatoes* http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8060 and fresh corn on the cob.

Also, during the shoulder smoke, I built a Scottish fatty, with hard boiled eggs (of course), sharp cheddar cheese and scallions for the center. I rubbed the outside with Jeff's rub and black pepper. After about 2 hours or so, the internal temp was up to 165-170, so I removed it and brought it inside the house. 

My wife was sitting in the living room, smelled the aroma and aked, "What is that wonderful smell?!" It's our brunch, dear... and before I knew it, we had kids and grandkids knocking at the door... it was gone in 15 minutes! I should have made two...

All in all, a great day! 

Q-view will be here this afternoon... stay tuned!


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yummo!!!! Sounds fantastic.gonna have to do one of those , getting real tired of the pork ourselves and I know Bud definetley wants to try those eggs. Look foward to the Q-view!!!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 10, 2007)

I did a couple of those Scottish things...never got a pict 'cause there were gone before I thought about it... Man, what a tasty conglomeration of flavors and textures, eh?


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, I needed to do something different other than pork again. I found this reasonbly priced hunk-o-meat staring me in the face... I figured, why not?!

It had a nice amount of fat marbled throughout, it ended up being very juicey and tender. Try it!

Glad to see you're back Theresa!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 10, 2007)

As promised, here's a few shots of last weekend's smoke. The first is after an hour in the smoke, second is after 2 hours. The third is the fatty sliced and partially devoured, the fourth is the beef ready to foil. Unfortunately, the pulled beef shots did not turn out... all photos as seen through the lens of an outdated, cheap camera...


----------



## meowey (Sep 10, 2007)

Drooling anyway in spite of the outdated, cheap camera!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## wildsidebbq (Sep 10, 2007)

Fine looking eats! I love Scottish eggs, I'll have to try the Scottish fatty.

Frank


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks fantastic Hawg! Guess we're all looking for a switch from pork (nothing personal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).


Hi Theresa where you been hiding? Glad to see you hon - we all missed you.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice looking Q there Hawg! I did a clod (also a part of the shoulder) a couple of weeks ago. It turned out fair but I learned a lot. Like foiling at 160* or so. I also put a little too much salt in the rub. Anyway, It was obvious that with a little tweaking, I would have a fine piece of Q. Sounds and looks like you hit the old nail on the head the first time you tried. Congratulations!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks y'all, it was mucho better than the pictures show! 

I seem to have created a monster with the fatty ... the kids went nuts over that one, and my two pickiest grandkids were still talking about the beef shoulder this morning at breakfast. 

It's good to be da' hero...!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm gonna send ya a camera bro......and yer gonna trade me food. lol grat lookin' cook.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 11, 2007)




----------

